# Oven baked vs extruded kibble



## Hercsmom (Mar 5, 2016)

I came across this new Canadian kibble and liked the idea. Basically they do not use any rendered meat and do not extrude the kibble. By not using high heat/high temperature the kibble is more digestible. I was thinking about human food and do we ever use a food that is basically cooked to the point where it is only a powder? What effects does this have on the proteins and nutrients? It makes sense to me that raw food is healthier for everyone. That being said I'm not open to feeding a raw diet to my dogs, I have a french kissIng JRT and 2 very young kids. I do however give them raw veggies and fruit with their kibble. Anyway just wondering what the thought is on oven baked vs extruded kibble?
Here's the link https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1804587036/vintage-oven-fresh-canine-nutrition-raw-grade-dog


----------

